

DisplayPort and USB 3.0 Named Among Top Technologies of 2010 - madfishevan
http://blog.allion.com/displayport-and-usb-3-0-named-among-top-technologies-of-2010/

======
jacquesm
The year has barely started and we're already naming the top technologies that
have come out this year?

Let's at least wait until December rolls around before making statements like
that who knows what's under the radar.

Most of the entries were pretty lame anyway, the graphics one in particular.

------
InclinedPlane
Unlikely. USB 3.0 isn't as revolutionary as it may sound with eSATA in the
mix, and external storage is really the only reason most people would need USB
3.0 over USB 2.0.

DisplayPort is cool and will hopefully catch on but with HDMI and DVI-D
already out there it's not at all revolutionary.

The biggest computing technology change in 2010 will likely be the growing
adoption (due to increasing quality and lowering prices) of SSDs. They've been
on the market for a while but the affordable ones used to be crap (slower and
less reliable than a magnetic disk) and the good ones were targeted at
industry and correspondingly priced out of the reach of the individual. Not to
mention a few hickups along the way (such as poor wear-leveling
implementations causing massive performance degradations over time). In late
2009 there was finally a convergence of all the critical factors: several key
SSD quality issues were addressed, leading to higher quality SSDs; high
quality consumer grade SSDs started to hit the market, which delivered the
huge performance boosts that people had been expecting; and SSD prices fell
into a range where they became attractive to many PC enthusiasts.

Prices will continue to fall, capacities and quality will continue to go up.
In 2010 the default high-performance workstation configuration will include an
SSD (at least for the OS). By the end of 2011 or so I suspect the majority of
notebook models will use SSDs rather than magnetic disks (it just makes sense,
not least because speeding up the process of coming out of or going into
hibernation by one or two orders of magnitude huge win on a notebook).

Now, WiMax is a much more revolutionary technology than all the rest, but only
very much farther down the road when it is much more widely adopted.

------
madfishevan
I agree with you on SSDs. There is a lot of potential for market growth in
2010. Allion has a SSD testing program in its Taiwan location and will be
extending that service to our US lab soon. We are pretty excited about it and
expect this to help adoption in the coming years. As for DisplayPort, its
ability to support longer fiber optic cables with better signal quality is
still a great improvement.

